# 10% ethanol in gas



## Third Coast (Aug 7, 2009)

Where are you buying IPA??


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

Third Coast said:


> Where are you buying IPA??


laboratory supply store. I used to get >99.x% at wal-mart, but I haven't seen it for a while. if you can't find a good store, I think the "iso-heet" product they have a pep boys/ autozone would be as good.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

autobahn said:


> Exxons by me have Ethanol. Only one that doesn't is a Phillips 66 and they advertise on their billboard that they sell Sugar-Free gas. They also charge about 10 cents more per gallon.


$0.10 more per gallon for 10% better milage- "That is a bargain for me. I must buy some."

Wingspan, I, too, cannot find any alcohol free gas in central Florida. However, I did read the following story from 9/18/2009: "Small Shops Cashing In On Ethanol-Free Gas:- http://www.wftv.com/news/20991109/detail.html.

In it, there is a comment that states, "Harris Oil and Air Conditioning in Mount Dora, Fl. sells non-ethenol (sic) gas. 87 octane and 93 octane. They are open M-F 7:30 - 5:30 and Sat. 8-12."

There is a racing forum in Tampa that lists several (about 5) stations in the greater Tampa area that have ethanol-free gas.


----------

